# 4 door Galaxie model



## Hampton8098 (Nov 3, 2020)

Is there anyone or anywhere out there that sells 4 door Galaxie 1962-1967 and 4 door Fairlane 1960-61 1/25 scale?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Hey Dan. Are you looking for a model kit or a diecast model? Or Either/both?

Welcome to the boards! I can move your thread to be closer to the desired kit or diecast when you answer back.


----------



## Hampton8098 (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm looking for model kits. I want to put them together as "The Andy Griffith Show" squad cars.
Thanks.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

i've never seen a model, but greenlight did a diecast of the '67.
i'd suggest getting the two door galaxie and grafting a four door roof off the 77 monaco (GCPD). you'd have to re-scibe the door lines.
For the Fairlane, you'll probably have to start with the thunderbolt.


----------



## Hampton8098 (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for the tip. I'll check on it.


----------



## Hampton8098 (Nov 3, 2020)

Per the suggestions above, I turned a '64 Galaxie two door into a '64 Custom 500 four door. It was a little work, but worth it. I had to make a few parts (light on top, both antennae, spot light, side mirror, front and back seats and wheel covers). Had to add back doors and modify the top slightly. I painted it in a black and white color scheme to resemble old B&W episodes.


----------



## Hampton8098 (Nov 3, 2020)

More photos


----------



## Hampton8098 (Nov 3, 2020)

more


----------



## Hampton8098 (Nov 3, 2020)

etc.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nice build! Did you turn the wheels on a lathe? 🤙


----------



## Hampton8098 (Nov 3, 2020)

Yes, they were turned on a mini lathe. I tried making a mold and casting them, but that didn't come out very good.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Excellent job! 🤙 

Looking at the finish model photos I would never had guessed they were wooden.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

nice work. i quite like the interior, particularly the seats with piping.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Wonderful job. I like how you made the spotlight, as well as everything else. 
The hard work paid off. Congratulations.


----------

